# Recycling to make clocks



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

So many of you may remember the clock I made from a brake disc that now sits next to my tool box at work



well since then I got a little board in my lunch breaks and ended up making a watch stand holder from a crankshaft , towing eye and cut down motorbike brake disc



then this afternoon I finished a digital clock that tells the time date and temperature and sits nicely in a piston with two drilled spark plugs that hold the piston up straight and the power plugs straight into a USB port



God only knows what's next but it makes my lunch a little bit more meaningful lol

just thought I would share my recycling adventures


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> So many of you may remember the clock I made from a brake disc that now sits next to my tool box at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Shouldn't that read "remotorcycling" adventure? :thumbsup:

Rob....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Seriously, there is a market for this. My mate does similar with clocks made from recycled stuff, and supplies a load of craft shops.

Loads of inspiration out there.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent skills, I love stuff like this :thumbsup:

The clock and watch stand are really good, I'm not so keen on the piston though. I think the spark plugs are a bit pointless and don't add anything, so they should be ditched. Also, I think the digital clock would be better if it filled the circle of the piston (i.e. It needs a solid filled centre, with the clock set into it IMHO). That coffee table is excellent, I would quite happily have that sat in my lounge :notworthy:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

But would the High Command Davy ?

mike


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Have you taken a look at clocks and watches in the Steampunk style? May I refer you to the incredible clocks created by Roger Wood, a Canadian clock maker in the Steampunk Idiom whose firm is called, "Klockwerks" Here are a couple of pics :

Clock on Wheels by Roger Wood (pic from artsyshark.com):










Roger Wood together with some of his creations (pic from c1.staticflickr.com):


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

There is a market our there for this stuff - new business venture???

Brake disc is my fave.

Some skill there Andy :notworthy:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Excellent skills, I love stuff like this :thumbsup:
> 
> The clock and watch stand are really good, I'm not so keen on the piston though. I think the spark plugs are a bit pointless and don't add anything, so they should be ditched. Also, I think the digital clock would be better if it filled the circle of the piston (i.e. It needs a solid filled centre, with the clock set into it IMHO). That coffee table is excellent, I would quite happily have that sat in my lounge :notworthy:


 Piston mark two inprogress and nearly done


----------

